# Vandy's Lawn Journal Bermuda Something



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey all, new here to the forum. Semi-new to actually maintaining a yard properly. I purchased my home in December of 2019. The yard was installed with sodded Bermuda around July/aug of 2019 so this is my first full season of maintaining the yard.

*Things I've done this season: *
Applied prodiamine granular at bag rate in March of 2019.

Applied milo at bag rate in may, June, and July.

Switched to n-ext products and begin applying rgs, humid, air8, and microgreene are labeled rate monthly.

Applied carbon x in August.
Applied talstar p in august. (Ant and flea issue)

*Things I still need to do:*
Level the yard. The builder did an absolute terrible job and grading and leveling. The front yard isn't to
Bad but the back yard is extremely bumpy making it impossible to cut low without scalping or making half moons. I plan on leveling in the spring but may attempt to do it in the next week being as the warm weather is still around for awhile (South Carolina).

Plant more shrubs along side the house on both sides. (Any suggestions on good shrubs for the beds against and along side the house?)

Have soil test kit on hand just waiting to pull some plugs and send it in.





I know the yard doesn't look the best but considering every neighbor in my subdivision didn't lay down a pre-emergent I'm wining the lawn game lol...


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Just out of curiosity what area of South Carolina are you in? Good looking yard.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

JRS 9572 said:


> Just out of curiosity what area of South Carolina are you in? Good looking yard.


Columbia area. And thanks very much!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Welcome. We the merry few. We band of red clay and sand brothers.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Update:

Mowed the front after being gone for a week. Also applied some more talstar p granular.

Will upload pictures tomorrow of the grass it got dark on me.



Also this came in the mail. Not sure if I want to commit to an overseed this fall or not...


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Update: 
Applied rgs, Humic, air8, and microgreene at labeled rates.

Applied carbon x at bag rate.

Purchased an earthwise 16'' 7 blade reel mower and made my first cut with it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Vandy said:


> Update:
> Applied rgs, Humic, air8, and microgreene at labeled rates.
> 
> Applied carbon x at bag rate.
> ...


Man I hate seeing good people get ripped off. But that is definitely not an earthwise 16" 7 blade manual reel mower in the first picture. :lol:


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Germination and nice growth. Day 7 of throw down.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Some spots of the PRG were at 2 inches so I decided to run the manual reel over the whole yard for the first cut. Also went ahead and threw down more seed in bare spots along the street and the spots with little coverage.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Went ahead and overseeded the back yard as well. Not sure how it's going to turn out as the prep was just a scalp and bag and then I threw it down pretty heavy. Used Hancock seed co. PRG blend.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Here's an updated on the front yard:

This stuff is amazing, dark, comes in quick and you can literally watch it grow.







I'm giving it a few more weeks and I'm removing all of the pine straw and making sure I trench down a few inches to better contain the pine straw. The landscaping company that did the flower beds literally just threw down pine straw without really making a defined edge on the beds.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

The front is coming along nicely. Lowered the HOC on the manual and made another cut yesterday afternoon.

Today I snagged a few pictures of the front and threw down some carbon x at bag rate.

Still no germination in the backyard yet.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Mowed today with the rotary and a roller for the first time. 




Around the edges were I hand sewed seed seems to be coming in a lot thicker than the rotary spreader spots..

Also applied n-ext bio stimulant pack (air8, RGS, Humic, and microgreene) at label rate.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Went ahead and trenched around the flower beds and applied new long needle pine straw. A lot harder of a job than I thought. Looks way better with a defined bed edge now.



Also the rye is coming in real nice! My neighbors keep asking me what I'm doing... lol


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Mowed this afternoon with the manual reel and threw down more pine straw.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Applied some RGS and greenestart at 3oz/k and 6oz/k.

Also applied a bottle of bio advanced fungus control.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm am pretty freaking happy with the overseed results. I have multiple neighbors ask me what I'm doing. (Kept it a secret 🤫)

I've been mowing with the earth wise at the lowest setting everyday and this stuff just keeps getting thicker and thicker.


----------

